# Billy - 6 month update



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I haven't posted any new threads lately as there really has been so much going on but have been checking in everyday and keeping up with all the queries and gossip.

Thought I would give a little update on Billy who is coming up to a very grown up 6 months: 
For all you new puppy owners I can honestly say that the early mornings, toilet training, mouthing the kids and general puppy learning curves all seem to be a thing of the past, Billy really is a joy! He loves the garden, is really good off lead and loves to explore whilst keeping one eye on us, sleeping really well in his crate, settles well when left for 3-4 hours, plays wonderfully with the girls but loves to chill out. 

We have booked him in for his first professional groom next week and I can admit I am feeling a little aprehensive - before and after pics to follow!

Billy puts a smile on the face of everyone he meets, and has been the perfect addition to complete our family.

He is a show cocker / toy poodle cockapoo but has grown into a lovely stocky boy. He is currently 14" high and 6.9 kg and I guess he still has a bit of growing to do! How does this compare to any of you boys and girls out there who are also 6 months?

A few recent pics are below
H x









'Don't know why I didn't win the xmas dog competition at the park'!



























Billy and the Girls!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is billy a sable cockapoo ?

lovely photos, the first groom is always a nervracking exsperience. iv been through its 4 times.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Kendal 

No he is choccie - with white bib, black feet, tail and face/ ears, people often say he looks like he has been dipped in black paint!
I think I just worry that he comes back looking like a different dog, I really like his shaggy coat but it does need a bit of a trim now, would be nice to see his eyes sometimes! 

Four times the grooming - but I bet you also have four times the fun! 
H x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

he's lovely,eden is 5months,iv'e just put pic's on.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Helen! Have you dressed the gorgeous Billy in a red dress! He looks very embarrassed.
Benji is 6 months old today I think. I'll weigh and measure him later and we can compare. Billy sounds fabulous. 

Meg & Benji x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Helen! Have you dressed the gorgeous Billy in a red dress! He looks very embarrassed.
> Benji is 6 months old today I think. I'll weigh and measure him later and we can compare. Billy sounds fabulous.
> 
> Meg & Benji x


Ha ha - I did think that we may have been disqualified in the competition with him being dressed as a girl! 
Yes height and weight would be good to compare - post a pic of Benji too.
H x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What lovely pics! Billy has reached a good height so far for a toy mix. Biscuit has toy & miniature lines and looks a similar build to Billy. I'm hoping he will get to Billy's height. He's 6 weeks younger and about 10" so far. How long is Billy in the body? Biscuit's approx 14".


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> What lovely pics! Billy has reached a good height so far for a toy mix. Biscuit has toy & miniature lines and looks a similar build to Billy. I'm hoping he will get to Billy's height. He's 6 weeks younger and about 10" so far. How long is Billy in the body? Biscuit's approx 14".


Just measured him from collar to start of his tail and it was nearly 19".
I looked on one of my previous posts and on 13th nov Billy was 12" high and 5.3 kg if that helps at all.
Oh and he was the biggest in his litter too - he has a very wiggly bum! 
H x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you measure him to the shoulders or to the top of his head?
I only ask because he's a toy poodle cross but if it's to the shoulder he's nearly caught up with my Izzie who's fully grown lol  She's 14.5" to the shoulder and about 8.5-9kg & she's a miniature poodle cross.

He's gorgeous though  Very fluffy!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes Laura I measure to his shoulders. I think he is quite big for a toy cross, I wonder if that might be it though now. Sure he wont look as chunky after his grooming session next week! When was Izzie fully grown by? 
H x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right, it's probably a bit of a mix between Billy being a bit bigger than toy corsses & maybe Izzie being a little on the smaller side of the miniature crosses lol. He may be finished growing now although they can grow up to about 10 months (I think). I think Izzie was at her full height around 6/7 months, but she did fill out after that, we thougth she was getting fat! But she wasn't  She's a lovely size for us. Izzie looks really skinny in the bath but all the fur makes her look chunkier haha, so i'm sure Billy will look thinner after his groom  Good luck! I hope it goes well  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous i love his shaggy coat his fur looks like Buddy's.
Ive always cut Buddys face myself because it grows so quickly,its really easy to do if you want to give it a go ,just comb the fur forward and cut then trim with dog thinning scissors to get rid of the blunt cut ,then i trim his head with thinning scissors .If you do it yourself you can leave it longer because you can cut it whenever it needs doing so saving you a trip to the groomers.

When i toke Buddy for his first cut i just asked for a bit off his legs and rear end and also i had her clip a strip off his underbelly as the hair there was getting all stuck with mud/wee/leaves etc and also his inner back legs,he's now a lot easier to groom.

Its very scary that first cut ,but im sure if your clear on what you want it will be fine good luck , dx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

What lovely photos. And great to hear, that things get a bit easier after the "shock" of puppyhood. Cider is 8 months now and we truely enjoy him so much. He has his first grooming cut today Wish us luck


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Helen, Billy looks gorgeous - lovely colouring. It's really interesting because I've recently put my name down for a toy cross and I've been looking around to see how big they get. It seems they are completely unpredictable! I'd really prefer it if mine didn't end up being *too* much of a "toy" size (Billy's size would be perfect) but I'm sure I'll love him however he turns out!
BTW, I see you're in Cleveland - may I ask where you got him?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Billy is gorgeous ... and your girls are so pretty ... what a lovely selection of pics  

Made me smile


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

DONNA said:


> He is gorgeous i love his shaggy coat his fur looks like Buddy's.
> Ive always cut Buddys face myself because it grows so quickly,its really easy to do if you want to give it a go ,just comb the fur forward and cut then trim with dog thinning scissors to get rid of the blunt cut ,then i trim his head with thinning scissors .If you do it yourself you can leave it longer because you can cut it whenever it needs doing so saving you a trip to the groomers.
> 
> When i toke Buddy for his first cut i just asked for a bit off his legs and rear end and also i had her clip a strip off his underbelly as the hair there was getting all stuck with mud/wee/leaves etc and also his inner back legs,he's now a lot easier to groom.
> ...



Thanks Donna - I did get my hairdresser to trim his eyes a little bit! I have a few pics to show them and am going to insist that they don't take it too short this time, we will just have to see how it goes.
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Bini said:


> What lovely photos. And great to hear, that things get a bit easier after the "shock" of puppyhood. Cider is 8 months now and we truely enjoy him so much. He has his first grooming cut today Wish us luck



Ooo please let me know how Cider gets on at the groomers - with pics if you can!
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> Hi Helen, Billy looks gorgeous - lovely colouring. It's really interesting because I've recently put my name down for a toy cross and I've been looking around to see how big they get. It seems they are completely unpredictable! I'd really prefer it if mine didn't end up being *too* much of a "toy" size (Billy's size would be perfect) but I'm sure I'll love him however he turns out!
> BTW, I see you're in Cleveland - may I ask where you got him?


Thanks! When are you getting your puppy? I think a few of the toy cockapoo's on here have grown to almost the minature size so there really is no way of knowing. Billy was the biggest in his litter though.

We got Billy from a breeder in Wakefield, I know she currently has two litters, some choccie and black english cockapoo's and some pale american cockapoo's. If you want any further details then send me a PM and I will give you the details.
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Billy is gorgeous ... and your girls are so pretty ... what a lovely selection of pics
> 
> Made me smile



Thanks very much Jo Jo - hope you and the family had a wonderful Christmas and New Year. How is little Picnic getting on?
H x


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Thanks! When are you getting your puppy? I think a few of the toy cockapoo's on here have grown to almost the minature size so there really is no way of knowing. Billy was the biggest in his litter though.
> 
> We got Billy from a breeder in Wakefield, I know she currently has two litters, some choccie and black english cockapoo's and some pale american cockapoo's. If you want any further details then send me a PM and I will give you the details.
> H x


Hopefully at the end of this month or possibly the beginning of Feb. Thanks for the suggestions, but I'm sorted with a pup now.  I'm feeling a mixture of excitement and extreme trepidation, having read about everybody's difficulties with puppies!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> Hopefully at the end of this month or possibly the beginning of Feb. Thanks for the suggestions, but I'm sorted with a pup now.  I'm feeling a mixture of excitement and extreme trepidation, having read about everybody's difficulties with puppies!


How exciting - and good luck with everything. Whilst I know that people on here have had their puppy struggles I can honestly say that our experience of the first few months has been great. We have never had one day where we thought 'what have we done' and although it took two years to think about getting a dog we wish we had done it years ago! 
I'm sure your puppy will be delightful!
H x


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks. Not long now, and I'm getting really excited! Devouring puppy info like mad - what would we do without forums!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> Thanks. Not long now, and I'm getting really excited! Devouring puppy info like mad - what would we do without forums!


My Betty is a toy cross and at 8 Months is about 6.5kgs an 11 inches tall. She is 
always one of the smallest on the walks but I love her size as she is easy to pick
up/cuddle etc..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Thanks very much Jo Jo - hope you and the family had a wonderful Christmas and New Year. How is little Picnic getting on?
> H x


Hi Helen ... Ahh thank you .. yes we had a lovely family Xmas and a great start to the New Year...

Picnic is so sweet and great fun to be around, she is not as lively as I was expecting, but she is very eager to be at my feet and always looks like she is waiting for a command... very good puppy actually ... I feel so happy to know her..... along with two other very special cockapoos Oakley and Honey of course .. no favourites (I couldnt choose to be honest theay are all great in different ways) 

Do you think you will have a number 2? or is Billy boy enough for you and your family .. warning cockapoo can be addictive   xxx


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Billy looks lovely, how did he get on at the groomers?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Helen ... Ahh thank you .. yes we had a lovely family Xmas and a great start to the New Year...
> 
> Picnic is so sweet and great fun to be around, she is not as lively as I was expecting, but she is very eager to be at my feet and always looks like she is waiting for a command... very good puppy actually ... I feel so happy to know her..... along with two other very special cockapoos Oakley and Honey of course .. no favourites (I couldnt choose to be honest theay are all great in different ways)
> 
> Do you think you will have a number 2? or is Billy boy enough for you and your family .. warning cockapoo can be addictive   xxx



Hi Jo Jo - Picnic sounds delightful! I think one is enough for us at the moment but he is only 6 months so who knows how we will feel in another years time! If at any time I was getting another dog it would most definately be a cockapoo -hmm, maybe red would look good!!!
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen, just been having a closer look at Billy's pics .. I think he is a Chocolate Sable .. as after his cut all his dark end have been cut off... would you say the tips of his coat were dark/black before his cut? ... oh I may need to move him in the Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue   how exciting xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It's really odd actually because he isn't as light as he looks in the 'after' pics and still looks choccie in the flesh. I have taken a couple more pics since then - will email you and see what you think. He seriously is chocolate, black, white and ginger - what is that all about?!!
H x


----------

